# My B24 ride



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Back in May 1995, I had the opportunity to ride the Collings Foundation B24 on Armed Forces day.

The plane was visiting the Torrance, California municiple airport (this is located about 5 miles south of LAX) with its stable mate, the B17G.

I signed up for a slot that by fate took me on the flight that was going to do a flyby down the city of Torrance during their annual armed forces day parade. After takeoff, I made my way forward and watched from the cockpit as the pilots got into formation with the B17. Our formation point was over Carson, right over the Goodyear blimp base.

After we were ready, we went down to 500 ft and 200 knots down Torrance Blvd. After we cleared the parade area, we continued west to pass over the Redondo Beach pier. From there, we gained altitude and after a bit, we set course for Catalina Island, some 50 miles due south.

We passed over the center of the island and then dropped down on the deck for the return leg home. Best part of that was the pilots spotted a yacht along the way, and we buzzed him at 50-100 feet, 200+ knots!!!!!. The people on the boat must have been wondering if they wer ein a time warp, hahahahahahhaha.

We gained altitude after that, and then got into the approach pattern for Torrance airport, above the Port of Los Angeles.

It was one heck of a ride!!!!!!!!!!!

Best part, was there was an old gentleman along for the ride. He looked somber and most of the time he had a "1000 yard stare" on him. After the flight I asked him if anything was wrong. His reply was something like this...."In 1942, I entered the navy as a young man, not far from here. I served as a gunner on a PB4Y during the war years. It dawned on me when we took off, that my last flight in one of them was in May 1945. Its like I feel my life has come around in a full circle today". That sent goosebumps up my spine!!!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Pics of the B17 in formation with us


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Heres some more


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice pics syscom! Looks like you had a great time (You lucky bastard! )


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Some more


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Final shots of the plane and aircrew.

And yes, thats me when I was 10 years younger.

By the way, did you know that Schlitz beer is mighty fine?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 25, 2005)

Very cool! I remember when they were making their tour. I seen both aircraft at Fox Field - nice shots of the B-17!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice shots but I think its gay as hell that u put ur name all over those pics... Ruined some perfectly good shots....


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

I did it because I suspected some "guests" would steal my pics for their own uses.

If anyone wants a pix without the copywrite, let me know. I would be happy to send what you want.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice shots. The B-24 shadow from above was really neat.

FYI, it's Copy_right_ not copywrite.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree with Gnomey. You're a bastard. 
But a lucky one indeed. Great pics.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2005)

I have never had a problem with people stealing images from me here on this site, but I have from others. In a lot of cases though, at 640x480, they may bag them for their personal use, but it won't do much for anything other than viewing.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Copyright????

DOHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm really not trying to be smart here (God forbid  ), but couldn't misspelling "copyright" actually be considered a loophole?


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 25, 2005)

Youre supposed to comment on the pics, not my spelling! Like how the best bomber of WW2 (B29 excepted) is also named after a fine beer from Wisconsin.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

Seriously, it was an honest question.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2005)

That "fine beer" hasn't been made in Wisconsin in over 20 years. Schlitz moved to Longview Texas in 1981. 

And yes, believe it or not, misspelling copyright is indeed a loophole. Just adding the text to the photo does not necessarily make it legally binding for a challenge either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

lucky bastard


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

That looked really teriffic...lucky sonofa


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

i'd rather go in a lanc though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Very cool I am jealous that you got to fly in them. I saw those aircraft when they came to North Carolina in 1995. Did not get to fly in them though. Was still amazing to see them. I posted the pics of them somewhere here also.


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 3, 2005)

Longview is right outside dallas, where i'm from. I didn't know such hi-quality beer was so close...  

By the way great shots, i've always wondered if they let you in the gunner turrets? Not that i'd fit but i think it would be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## book1182 (Dec 3, 2005)

Great story!!! I got lucky one day and we had a B-17 at Lunken Airport giving rides. Usually the day before they start doing paid rides they do some PR work for the newspapers and TV news. My boss had always told me that he would get a free ride whenever he wanted but he hated flying so he always turned them down. Long story short. I got to go on a free ride. It's been my only ride in a World War 2 aircraft and one that I will never forget.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2005)

On the B17, the tail and belly turret are off limits. On the B24, the belly and nose turret is off limits.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

i can understand the belly turrets being ff limits


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Same here. I personally would not want to fly in those turrets at all. The tail though would not bother me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

on the BBMF lanc you can go in any of the numerous wink turrets if you have authirisation to be on the plane, however with FM213, Canada's lanc, although the turrets have modern perspex with is much safer than than it was when people were flying in there in combat, the authorities in all their wisdom have proclaimed the top and rear turrets strickly forbidden in flight, this's the closest you can get............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I dont understand the tail and top turrets. I can understand the belly turret though. That would suck to get stuck in that and just no need for it to happen now adays.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

blame Canada


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

Blame the fear of liability? 
They're just being overly cautious.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

they bolted seats to the top of the bomb bay in FM213, they had to check the structure of the bomb bay that could take 14,000lbs to see if it could take the weight of a man!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, as you love to continuously point out, it's civilian owned. It's therefore subject to civilian aviation regulations, and being a flying antique and only one of two in the world, they often tend to treat it like it's made of glass. I really can't say I blame them. 
Where the RAF owns the BBMF Lancaster, they can pretty much do what they please with it, from what I understand. The museum folks in Hamilton don't have quite as much leeway. They're covering their asses. Especially if passengers are to be carried.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I would check it also, the Lanc is over 60 years old. It could lose its integrity over time.


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 30, 2005)

Whichever turret you could grab yourself a seat in though... imagine how sweet that would be! Anyone know how tall a person a turret could accomodate?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2005)

The rear turret was roomy. That was the only one I sat in.


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Dec 31, 2005)

Amazing, Syscom3............look guy!!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think I could have sat in the B24 top turret, but I didnt because in the preflight briefing we were told that the only thing you will see is sky, which gets boring.

The B24 nose turret was off limits because the turret had some fragile parts to it. (even though it was nearly identicle to the rear turret which you could get in.)

I cant remember why the B17 tail and upper turrets were off limits. It could be that if they hit some turbulence, you could easily bang your head against the guns and get hurt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I cant remember why the B17 tail and upper turrets were off limits. It could be that if they hit some turbulence, you could easily bang your head against the guns and get hurt.



That is probably the reason right there.


----------



## jhor9 (May 13, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Pics of the B17 in formation with us



skycom,

For the last 15 years that the Collings planes have been in my area , frequently after the B17 lands and passengers debark, I ask them how they enjoyed the 1/2 hour ride, I've yet to find one person that said that lt wasn't worth the cost.


----------



## jhor9 (May 13, 2006)

book1182 said:


> Great story!!! I got lucky one day and we had a B-17 at Lunken Airport giving rides. Usually the day before they start doing paid rides they do some PR work for the newspapers and TV news. My boss had always told me that he would get a free ride whenever he wanted but he hated flying so he always turned them down. Long story short. I got to go on a free ride. It's been my only ride in a World War 2 aircraft and one that I will never forget.



The plane pictured is a B17C or D, it was never used in combat


----------



## jhor9 (May 13, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I think I could have sat in the B24 top turret, but I didnt because in the preflight briefing we were told that the only thing you will see is sky, which gets boring.
> 
> The B24 nose turret was off limits because the turret had some fragile parts to it. (even though it was nearly identicle to the rear turret which you could get in.)
> 
> I cant remember why the B17 tail and upper turrets were off limits. It could be that if they hit some turbulence, you could easily bang your head against the guns and get hurt.



If you are reffering to the Collings B17, the tail compartment was used to store equipment, and personal belongings of the traveling Collings people. The upper turret was off limits because it was too close to the planes flight controls


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks JHOR!

Mystery solved.

By the way, I heard plenty of complaints in my ride in the b17 and b24. They were all of the "I wanted to fly the plane" and "cant we fly a little bit longer"


----------

